# :'( lost at 17 weeks



## KhalessiBJ

I lost my little girl yesterday. I found blood in the toilet bowl and on my knickers. I went to the doctors and got a ultrasound and they couldnt find a heartbeat. They confirmed my little girl was dead. I get her surgically removed today. :'( 

My OH and I have not been coping well where we couldnt even listen to Music last night without breaking down. We decided to call her Vasilisa Jade Maxwell as OH was obsessed with the name Lisa as he is Obsessed with Elvis' music and life. 

My next step after surgery is to get over this little last bit of cold then get a sleeping baby angel tattoo with my Little Angel's name


----------



## NerdyMama

I'm so sorry for your loss sweet heart.... Rip Vasilisa. :hugs:


----------



## KhalessiBJ

Had the surgery, I don't have to bury her as OH and I wont be able to cope with a funeral for our little Angel. I let the hospital take her for science to find a way to help stop babies being born with Marfans Syndrome like I was. Now I am waiting for a friend to design me a tattoo for my Angel


----------



## Sinclair

=< I'm so sorry. Hopefully the tattoo helps you, I know it's helped me.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

I am so, so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm so sorry :hugs: 

I also got a tattoo in memory of our almost 17 weeker and I love knowing its going to be with me always, just like her memory <3


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm so sorry you lost your little girl. <3 fly high little angel <3


----------



## KhalessiBJ

Thanks guys but my OH and I are not married just Bf/Gf


----------



## monkee12

I'm so sorry for your loss :( R.I.P little princess


----------



## SassyLou

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## MonyMony

I'm truly sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Vasilisa is a lovely name. May she rest in peace.


----------



## mama2connor

I'm so so sorry for your loss! :hugs: 
I lost my twin angels at around the same gestation as you in 2009 and it's the hardest thing anyone will ever have to go through. I had a tattoo done in their memory also and it helped my husband and I. I'm thinking of you at this very sad time, and I hope your tattoo helps to bring some kind of comfort to you. Just take one day at a time x


----------

